# newbie from Texas



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Welcome Terri Lynn. Yes this is a great place. Welcome back to Texas. We have missed ya. 10 hives. Thats great! Look forward to talking with you.


----------



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

HOWDY terri lynn<I would guess every texans know what this suggest) and welcome aboard.


----------



## babalubird (Apr 14, 2009)

*Welcome*

I'm a newbie from Texas too. Glad to hear another is in my shoes too. 

Hope to see you on the board often.

Connie


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi Connie. If you are not in a bee club, there is a great one that meets in McKinney....I wish I was a bit closer. Glad you're nearby. Maybe we can meet at a meeting sometime.
Terri


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all of you for the warm welcome! I have already learned a lot on this forum and look forward to communicating with everyone!
Terri


----------



## Texas Bee (Mar 21, 2008)

Howdy Neighbors.... welcome to the source, lots of great information here bout bees ...and stuff.

Got ta go work my new girls, put them in bigger boxes...


----------



## babalubird (Apr 14, 2009)

Terri Lynn, it so happens the McKinney club is where I happened to land for my first beekeeping meeting. Darn, only now seeing your thread so sorry I missed the opportunity to meet you.

My timing was just bad on trying to get into two closer clubs, but when I heard this group was holding a new class, I jumped at the chance. 

Are you in the new beekeepers' course they started? Let's find a way to meet next meeting.

Connie


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

We need a club on the south side of the metro-plex. Anyone know of a good one?


----------



## babalubird (Apr 14, 2009)

*Other beek clubs*

There is one in Waco that meets at a restaurant. There is one in Burleson. Those are the two whose meetings I missed. For me, the McKinney group is almost the exact same mileage as Burleson.

Someone told me there is one in Mesquite, but I couldn't find any info on it.

Connie


----------



## daknoodle (Dec 8, 2005)

I was thinking one more in our area.


----------



## terri lynn (Apr 5, 2009)

daknoodle said:


> We need a club on the south side of the metro-plex. Anyone know of a good one?


No. I've looked in the different listings of clubs, even talked to one of the guys that is in charge of beekeeping for the state in Austin and he read off the same clubs. I went to the club in Burleson, and there are a some nice people, but I'm not sure the person running it was too interested in newcomers to the group. A couple of people in the other club said they had heard that from a number of people, so it wasn't just me. Like you said, it's hard to get info about it as well. I joined it and still don't hear much. There were about 10 -15 people at the meetings I was at. I tried to ask a question once or twice, to no avail. But I did meet a really nice guy there that helped me... just didn't want to feel like a burden having to ask him anything I had a question about. Kinda thought the meetings would be more helpful, like they were at my old group. No matter how nice some of the others are, the one running the show makes a big difference depending on their outlook/attitude. Maybe we need to start one closer by. Although maybe on a different day, because it sounds like the McKinney one would still be a good learning experience when we wanted to make the drive. 

Terri


----------

